# General > Pets Corner >  Boxer Puppies

## jac1791

My lovely girl due to have her puppies in a weeks time, by the size of her think its baby elephants she is having.  I wish I knew how to put pics on here, I can't beleive my little baby is going to have her own babies.  

she is  dark brindle,  and her boyfriend is red....  so patiently waiting now to see how many babies she will have and what colours they will be --- holidays booked from work  lol 

I will try getting some pics up soon

----------


## unicorn

Good luck with them, boxers are fantastic family pets, I still miss my old girl.

----------


## jac1791

THX,  I have 2 at the moment, a brother & sister,  wouldnt part with them for the world.  I got my 1st boxer when I was 17, then a dalmation and although I loved my dalmation, saddly he could never replace the boxer,  so was delighted when the family bought me my wee girl, and within days I had to put the dalmation to sleep. I cried so much my hubby went and got me her brother- hence why i have 2.  Im going to find it so hard parting with the puppies!! lol oh can see me needing a bigger house yet!!

----------


## cecile

oh i cant wait either! i miss mine so much i had t orehome him a year ago and i still miss that potty boy, would love to have one again  amsooooo itchy .i hope everything will go smoothly for you ( well all of you|!!)

----------


## Aaldtimer

So are the puppies a result of brother/sister matings? ::

----------


## Liz

Have you tried using Photobucket to upload your photos? Would love to see them!

----------


## caithgal

> So are the puppies a result of brother/sister matings?


Lol i hope not!!!   I love a boxer.  Cant wait to see them x

----------


## jac1791

> So are the puppies a result of brother/sister matings?


GOD no -- her brother was dressed at 6 month to ensure no accidents between them.  she found a lovely boyfriend names "Max",  he is 8 year old and it was love at first sight between them  lol..   no link between them as all.

well today she finding things so uncomfy, and her brother cant understand why she is not interested in playing with him..  i have taken holidays from my work as of today to make sure i am with her all the time now, vet thinks she will go close to the 17th but from her today i dont think these puppies want to wait that long.. lol

----------


## cecile

any good news yet???

----------


## jac1791

no not yet, but she very resless today, and huffing & puffing a lot!!!!

----------


## caithgal

OOOO it wont be too much longer then.  Mind you my girl started puffing at 6pm ishg sat night and didnt start pushing til 3.40pmfollowing afternoon.  Exciting.  Hope it all goes well for ya x

----------


## jac1791

well she not looking too hot tonight and as I have never had a bitch before I am taking no chances ----  I am sleeping on sofa to be near her all night.....  pampered or what!!!!  lol

----------


## ClaudiaH

Anything yet? Just want to know if all went well with the little ones.

----------


## jac1791

no nothing yet ---- dont think my nerves can take much more of this  .....lol

----------


## merlzin

Any news yet?.

----------


## jac1791

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO   i dont know about Roxy but im shattered -- oh what id do for a nights sleep..  im on sofa again tonight coz its the only way I can get her to stay in her bed and rest!!!  lol

----------


## donss

Sounds like you're having an exhausting time there Jac, but it'll all be worth it! Soon be wrestling with all those bundles of boxer fun... Hope they're all healthy (mum too) on arrival.

Max is a fine specimen: the pups will be fantastic.

Love from Byron & Burleigh, the brindle boxer brothers,
(ex. top of Lovers Lane, Wick; now West Watten) xx

----------


## merlzin

aw,im sure it wont be long.Can't wait to see pics when they finally arrive,i love boxers.Hope it all goes well :Smile: x

----------


## amanda

whens the pups due to arrive? dogs are not like humans they will have them the day they are due if you have counted 
right ....lol remember you are 40 now and getting to old to sleep on the couch..

----------


## jac1791

u cheeky B.  amanda -- just u remember ur older than me!!!!  pups due tomorrow... 

u found aalish a horse??

----------


## jac1791

oh think her times has actually come ---  she been panting hard now since 3am. and has competely wrecked her bad but no sight of a puppy yet!!

----------


## donss

What a drama; This is turning into a soap opera.... tell her to hurry up! We want to see the pups.... lol

----------


## jac1791

lol  i just want a nights sleep!!!!!

----------


## jac1791

thought I would update this ---  Roxy has been in labour over 12 hours but vet was worried that she wasnt making any progress even after a jab so she in now in middle of a C section to try saving her puppies!!!  its been the hardest hour of my life, so just waiting for Fiona (Vet) to give me a call to say I can go back up to her..

----------


## mama2

OMG you must be frantic hope Roxy and pups are ok, keep us posted xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## merlzin

aw hope all goes well.xxx

----------


## Carole

Had been quietly ignoring your thread ... until a few minutes ago.  Now read all the posts and am on tenterhooks.  Hope all is going well?

----------


## unicorn

Best of Luck to you and Roxy, I hope it all turns out well.

----------


## caithgal

oh god i hope they are all ok and mum is alright too xxx

----------


## bullielove

I hope mum and all her babes are okay..  Ive been keeping an eye on this, wasnt what i expected to hear.. It must be so stressful for you all

----------


## Jovi

Thinking of you Jac and keeping fingers crossed for you,'Roxy' and pups xx

----------


## Kevin Milkins

I have been following your progress on the Org, Roxy, I hope you are doing OK and you get through this fine.
You are in good hands with Fiona.

Casper. xx

----------


## Liz

Thinking of you and hope everything will be okay.

Love the photo Kevin. xx

----------


## jac1791

Oh Casper has brought a smile back to my face....  love the pic

WELL, we have 9 -- yes I did say 9... lovely very big puppies, all are doing great, and we didnt lose any of them..  we have 6 dogs and 3 bitches.  7 are shades of brindle -- ranging from tan to dark brown..  and we have 2 complete white dogs with no traces of any colour.

I wish I could say the same about Mum,  she took a turn for the worst during her op, and the vets had to work a bit on her.  I took the puppies home at 5pm but Roxy had still not come round from her anisetic, last update from the vet was that she was holding her own, and not out the woods 50/50 chance of pulling through at moment!!! but hopefully if she can make it to midnight we are going to take her home as she might settle better in her own suroundings, and having her babies close by but next few days are going to be tuff.

puppies are now squeeking away and roxy's brother just fasinated watching them, he gives them a lick every now and then..

well I will keep u all updated when i get any news...

thanks for all ur conserns  xxx

----------


## Carole

So pleased to hear the pups are doing well but so very sad that Mum is struggling.  Hoping so very much that all will be well.

----------


## unicorn

So pleased that pups are ok and prayers for mum, I am not telling my daughter about your whites, I have only ever had whites and miss them dreadfully but I have 3 whippets now and NO MORE DOGS, everyone must remind me of this OK lol.
I really hope you don't have to hand rear it is a very tiring process.

----------


## Liz

Really, really hope that Mum will be okay. Glad the puppies are doing well.

----------


## jac1791

we now have Roxy home,  she is so weak...   and bleeding quiet bad but vet thinks she will settle better at home.  all puppies are now in with her in bed although she not bothering too much with them she is sniffing them and looks up when they squeek.  ill try to get some pics up tomorrow.    

oh unicorn -- ill send pics of our 2 beautiful PURE WHITE boys, they not got any markings on them and they are biggest in the litter, hubby calling them Romulous and Reamus   lol

----------


## cecile

oh yes please!! so tempted to have one but dont think my lanlord would think the same...

----------


## Allsorts

OH wow 9 puppies, hope mum is doing ok and starts to feel better now she is back at home with you all looking after her.  Let us know how she gets on.

----------


## Jovi

Hope today is a better day for 'Roxy' at least she is at home with all of you  :Smile:

----------


## unicorn

My boy was pure white no markings and he was HUGE. He was well named Bandit. He was deaf though. 
I hope mum is doing better today and once she is less tired will start to respond better to the puppies.

----------


## shazlik

Hello there you have had a week of it...hope everything is well..I have told Roxy and Tyson they are grand parents...

----------


## Liz

Aaww poor Roxy. :Frown:  Sending her get well prayers.

Glad she is home though.

----------


## jac1791

Thx for all the wishes!  Roxy has just had her first wander in the garden while her bed was getting cleaned.  She is being a great mum, and she has come on great since this morning.   Just getting photos of them all and hopefully work out how to post them soon...

----------


## donss

> Thx for all the wishes!  Roxy has just had her first wander in the garden while her bed was getting cleaned.  She is being a great mum, and she has come on great since this morning.   Just getting photos of them all and hopefully work out how to post them soon...


Good news indeed... Looking forward to pics o' the pups.  :-)

----------


## Carole

So, so pleased for you all.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

That is great news, Jac. I hope she goes from strength to strength and we are looking forward to seeing some pics, (although I will have to keep Mrs M away from the pooter or she will go into I WANT I WANT I WANT mode). lol

Regards

KM.

----------


## unicorn

I think I should be banned before you post pics eeeek.... I am so glad things are steadily improving, wow a house with 11 boxers lol

----------


## Liz

That is brilliant news!

----------


## jac1791

AHHHHHHHHHHH  cant get photos to attach!!!!

----------


## jac1791



----------


## jac1791

http://s1140.photobucket.com/albums/n567/jac1791/ link to pics of our puppies .

----------


## Allsorts

They are lovely but will be hard work, hope mum gets stronger by the day xx

----------


## donss

> http://s1140.photobucket.com/albums/n567/jac1791/ link to pics of our puppies .


ho ho ho: got your hands full there... Lovely things though!

----------


## unicorn

Oh myyyyyyyyyy, just stunning, mum looks shattered though poor girl x

----------


## merlzin

They are gorgeous,love the pic of the bottlefeeding.Hope Roxy has a quick recovery.x

----------


## cecile

glad to know she s back home! they are lovely, looks like someone s gonna be busy the next few weeks to come!

----------


## mrsC2011

well done roxy and get well soon

----------


## Liz

They are beautiful. Really hope Roxy is a lot better soon. She does look exhausted poor soul.

----------


## sutherland87

hi jac tried to send you a private msg but wouldnt send wud you send me your mobile number s i can get in touch for seeing the pups xxxx

----------


## jac1791

Hi every-one

 Roxy is doing GREAT..  she is loving being pampered so much, but she is responding great to her medication and loving being a mummy.  she is eating and drinking normally now - but forget water when she knows theres milk around  lol.  and putting her brother in his place - poor deano petrified of her, lol 

i'll get new pics up tomorrow

----------


## Liz

So chuffed that Roxy is making such a good recovery and able to enjoy her lovely puppies. :Grin:

----------


## Kevin Milkins

That's such a relief to know that all is well with Roxy and her brood and thank's for the update, Jac.

----------


## jac1791

tonight 2 puppies have been picked for their new forever homes, a wee girl will be going to castletown and her new name is Tia and a bruiser of a boy will be going to Thurso and be called Denver,  so glad its friends that are having them so we can see them often, at least we have them for another 10 weeks!!!!

----------


## jac1791

hi everyone,  

thought I would update u all on Roxy & her puppies...

well im delighted to say ALL 9 puppies survived and so did Roxy,  we have a very touch and go 1st week with her, she nearly left us a few times but pulled through and was an exellant mum.  we only have 1 puppies left,  although she still has 4 with her, 1 we are keeping - a white boy called Romulus, 1 destine for Stonehaven next saturday, 1 hopefully for Thurso and a wee boy I have called Skip just now,  he has a slight heart murmour but is a fistey wee thing.  i have some great photos on my phone but I dont know how to get them on here - my daughter did last ones but she is in australia!!

i'll post the pics when i can..  and a big thank you for all the messages to see how Roxy was   ..

----------


## donss

Great result: so glad they all did well.... know you must have have your hands full these last few weeks: Well done you!

----------


## merlzin

Aw so glad to hear all survived and found homes,was thinking about this thread the other day.Cant wait to see the pics. :Grin: .

----------


## Liz

Really chuffed to hear that Roxy has recovered well and that all her babies are fine.

Skip's heart murmur might well heal in time. :Smile:

----------


## k1rst1n27

I picked Roxy jnr. up on friday night and we are all delighted with her, she was a bit peepy last night but is settling in very well.
All the puppy's where looking great and very happy.

Quick shot of wee Roxy from this morning.

----------


## jac1791

ahhh Martin she is looking great!!!    glad ur family is happy with her...  we only got Maisie  left, she is away to stonehaven on saturday!!

----------


## merlzin

Aw she is soooo gorgeous! :Grin:

----------


## caithgal

That really is one gorgeous pup.   Im so glad that they are all ok especially mum.  Was worried for you all at the time but brill news they are all well x

----------

